# 2012 Destinations...



## Kenworth (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, its already January, and that means only 5 more months till RV season for us...I am planning on a trip to Yellowstone, via The Badlands and Mt. Rushmore. I was wandering if there was anything else I had to see out that way. It looks like my route will be I-90... What is your plans for the upcoming season?


----------



## Cruzincat (Jan 21, 2012)

Devil's Tower and, I believe, there is a large prairie dog village nearby.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Well we are looking at Utah this May or the first of June, Bryce, Zion National Parks are on the list as well Moab, I know there are a lot of space between them so we will just be riding around looking at them all.


----------



## dfedora (Jan 21, 2012)

Wall Drug village its the (south of the border) in the great plains , cold war command center & missle silo are now open to general public It a national park stop Only a few miles from the bad lands. I did route 90 from Seattle - Boston 1st of november this year. Yellowstone had just closed for the season so i missed it will have to go back soon.


----------



## KarenS144 (Jan 22, 2012)

There is a really cool museum in Murdo, SD with lots of antique cars, motorcycles and even a "vintage" RV along with a ton of other stuff. Don't forget about the Badlands!  Swing by the Crazy Horse Memorial too and Deadwood has some neat things to see. I think that praire dog village is at the foot of Devil's Tower.  I was there a few years ago in a van (pre-RV days) but I know there are roads & tunnels in the Black Hills that would be impossible to navigate in anything bigger than a van and even then, you tend to scoot to the middle of the vehicle!  Not sure about getting up to the actual Devil's Tower visitor center.  

The Big Horn Mountains are between the Black Hills & Cody.  You'll need to decide if you want to go over or around.  Over means some BIG inclines and long steep declines on the other side so make sure whatever you're driving has the muscle to get up & over and the brakes to slow down the decent.  There is a southern route that goes through Thermopolis & adds a bit more time but misses the white knuckled driving experience.  

Don't forget about Teton!   Might as well take that in too while you're there.

We've not done that trip in the MH.  Yet.  I've been planning one but not sure if we'll go this year or next.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 22, 2012)

well Dick we have been to Walls Drug store, the silo and the 1880 western town, did that on our way to Rapid City, SD. We have also seen the bad lands and the Tetons, and Needle. Needle is very narrow so we had to take a tour van to see not in our MH. We have been to Yellowstone National Park, Monument Vally,Mount Rushmore and Chief Crazy Horse National Park. I must say we have really enjoyed our jouney. I recommend everyone who can to get out and see what we have in this great country


----------



## LEN (Jan 23, 2012)

When at Rushmore take the road to the west(counterclockwise) to Crazyhouse then on to Custer State park for the pig tail bridge and the needles(for toad only or very small motorhome). At each tunnel exit you see Rushmore though the tunnel.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Len you are right about looking back thru the tunnels, you can see Rushmore.


----------



## M P_doc (Jan 24, 2012)

We'll have a summer month ... from Texas up through the "middle," as I call it. OK, TX, MO, KS, NE, SD, IA. Any ideas of places to go? I have to end up in KC MO at the end to visit my mom and go to an Army school at Ft. Leavenworth, so any cool stuff in that area would be neat.  Up for anything, really.

Thanks!
Corrie


----------

